# Pictures of Romeo



## ChrisHavanese (Jan 29, 2009)

I named him Romeo, actually my dad picked out the name because he picked out every pet name and I couldn't think of a good one (Carlos sounded good but its the name of our neighbors Havanese). Anyway, he learned his name and is very smart. My maltese is in one of the pics with my mom holding them both. They get along pretty good now.

His name is Romeo. Purebred Havanese. I bought him at a pet store. 9 CH in his pedigree. He is 4 months old.

P.s.-how much teeth do they have usually at this age? He only has like 6? Should he have more?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Romeo is adorable, so is your other little one! :welcome:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum what a cutie! I have a maltese and (2) havanese too  Maybe he is just in a state where he lost all his puppy teeth and his adult teeth are coming in?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He's a cutie. Izzy had lots of teeth when she came home with us at 9 weeks. Maybe he lost his baby teeth?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome:to the forum! Both of your dogs are so cute!
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi and welcome, Chris. Your new baby is adorable! I love the name Romeo.  He and your Malti are so sweet.

I am curious, how do you know about Romeo's pedigree if he comes from a pet shop? Did you meet or speak to his breeder? Who is the breeder? I love to hear where all the pups come from, partly because I'm so curious, but mostly because I learn more about the Havanese this way, what health tests some breeders do and others don't, what other kinds of Havs they raise.

I'm surprised to hear about Romeo only having 6 teeth at his age, though! :suspicious: How long was he at the pet shop before you bought him?


----------



## ChrisHavanese (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.

Romeo was in the pet shop for 2 months of his life ( in a cage and never let out  ) The interesting fact is I would never buy a dog from a pet store as generally their are problems! His pedigree says he came from a breeder in Missouri, with the breeders names listed, and states he has 9 CH in his bloodlines, listing all the names of the dogs. It does not say AKC but some other organization on it. To me, I love him and thats all that matters! 

On the subject of his teeth-he may actually have more as I have not counted. He has a vet appt today at 4 PM. He has had all of his shots. I will let you know what they say.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have no doubt you love little Romeo, he is adorable!  You might want to check out other threads here and in the "Rescue" section and see that it is most likely he comes from a puppy mill. Knowing that, knowing that you have no guarantees about his pedigree and information about health/genetic makup, you will realize you may have a puppy more prone to some health issues. It's just the way pet shops work. No reputable breeder anywhere will ever have a pet shop sell their puppies and the fact that this "breeder" comes from Missouri is a huge red flag, since that is pretty much the capital of puppy mills in the U.S.

I'm not saying this to upset you, Chris. Really! Romeo may be just fine and live a long, healthy life. I just think it's important that more people learn just what "papers" really are, and that organizations other than the AKC are not always good, regulated ones.

If you were not given the name of his breeder *and* the full registered names of all those champions in Romeos line and given no proof that proper health tests, such as CERF (for the eyes) and patella/hip tests (posted at ofa.org) where you could check on all those relatives, then there is no guarantee whatsoever and he does not, in fact, have what they say he has in his line. They show so-called "vets" who sign health papers, but again... it's all a farce. 

NOT that that makes him a puppy you don't want! My reason for pointing some of these things out is only for education and to hopefully make others aware that pet shops do not sell dogs from reputable kennels and with full health testing done. Some, very few, pet shops will sell dogs from shelters which is fantastic. There is nothing wrong with an "unpurebred" at all. But the vast majority of shops well........ one just needs to be very careful.

Romeo is no doubt very much a Havanese and he is a sweetie pie! I look forward to hearing more about you and your two pups as well as seeing more pics.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Chris,

Romeo is adorable as is your Maltese. I hope Romeo has a great check up at the vet's and I am guessing he is just losing his baby teeth.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new pup Romeo Chris. I hope he will be happy and healthy for many years to come.

We always cringe just a little when someone purchases a puppy from a petshop around here as it is such a huge risk and their backgrounds are so sad....but I know it happens all the time as people are not aware of it. As you go around on the forum and learn more about the havanese breed you'll find out more and more information and then I bet you'll either feel really lucky Romeo is healthy or really sad that you didn't know ahead of time. I wish you the healthy outcome.:hug:

Welcome to the forum!:wave:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome Chris,
My Dugan is 6 months old and I have found 4 baby teeth of his in the past week. I would guess your baby is losing teeth as well.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Chris and both the boys are adorable. Good luck to you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's adorable -- they both are. Good luck at the vet's office.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Chris. Your Romeo is a cute little boy!

Kathie


----------



## ChrisHavanese (Jan 29, 2009)

The vet said Romeo is in perfect health! I am very pleased. The Dr seemed real passionate about his career and helping all sorts of animals. I even read an article saying how he helped pelicans, alligators, pythons, cats, dogs, etc. 

Anyway, he said I should feed him 1/2 cup of food a day...What are your thoughts? I do not want him getting fat! He said the avg Hav they see is 12 lbs? Seems huge to me!

Also he mentioned I should switch from Royal Canine to one of the three dog foods, Wellness, something gold, I forgot the other one. Your thoughts?

Romeo seems to be doing well. Him and Chachi are getting along better, and the vet said they will work things out themselves. 

I am very concerned with him becoming lazy and the vet said I have to understand he won't remain a puppy forever, but he said as long as you play with him now and then he will be playful and remain active. I run around the house and he chases me, I throw balls, let him bite my hand and chase it. Right now, he is sitting chewing a rawhide for the last hour or so... The vet said he is teething now and still has the majority of his baby teeth in and said he will swallow them as they fall out. Thats why I didnt notice any large teeth! Anyway, Thanks for all your thoughts. I appreciate it.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

So happy to hear that everything went well at the vets!! Good luck!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations on your new puppy Chris, he's adorable, and so is your Maltese. We have a Maltese also, his name is Winston.

One of the foods might have been named Solid Gold. 

There are lots of people here that will be able to help you with information when you need it, just ask!

Do you have a Petsmart or Petco close to where you live? When Romeo has all of his puppy shots maybe you can take a puppy kindergarten class together. It would be great for him and is a great bonding experience also.

Have fun!

Beverly


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Chris! Romeo is a lover-boy for sure, just look at that expression. He looks a lot like my Biscuit did as a pup. Romeo is darling, as is your Maltese. You will learn lots here about Havanese and how to care for and enjoy them.
I'm glad he had a good vet check-up! Enjoy him!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Romeo is a cutie....looking forward to more pics of him


----------



## ChrisHavanese (Jan 29, 2009)

He's doing pretty good-only 2 accidents. But the trainer kinda sucked! He told me I should keep him on a leash in the house?! Right now he runs loose! I dont put a leash on him outside, big mistake! He runs all over the golf course and loves to run! I have to chase him of course! I had to lay down and really grab him today cus he almost ran on the golf course! Hope I didnt hurt him. He seems fine though, no cry or anything! I love him so much! I hope he stays as playful!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't let him run off leash outside, that's really scary! He could get away from you so fast unless he's in a fenced area. Is he microchipped? If not, the vet can do it and it isn't expensive. I don't let Scooter outside alone because of other animals or large predator birds. We have a fenced yard but we see hawks and other large birds that could scoop him up in a second. 

Glad he got a good bill of health at the vet, that's always a relief. Post more pics, he's a cutie!


----------



## ChrisHavanese (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, he came microchipped. He's pretty good lately. Just a ton of accidents over the last day? Any tips on housebreaking?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ChrisHavanese said:


> The vet said Romeo is in perfect health!
> Anyway, he said I should feed him 1/2 cup of food a day...What are your thoughts? I do not want him getting fat! He said the avg Hav they see is 12 lbs? Seems huge to me!
> Also he mentioned I should switch from Royal Canine to one of the three dog foods, Wellness, something gold, I forgot the other one. Your thoughts?
> 
> ...


The vet sounds good. Nice to hear he's given the thumbs up for Romeo. He's good enough to suggest that there are better foods than R.C. ! I'm impressed.  He's right. Chris, you can check this link and learn about ingredients' definitions, ratings and what the reviews are for almost all the foods out there ------ www.dogfoodanalysis.com It is surprising once you know what terms mean, to see just how many foods have terrible things in them.

How much does Romeo weigh? The avg. Hav does weigh about 12 lbs, but you will see from the many Havs here in the forum, that they can go from 6 lbs. to 20 lbs. and then some. I have one at about 10 and one at 16.5 lbs. so they really can vary, as well as how they are built. Some are petite and others quite big-boned. I have one of each it seems. ound:

So he's teething. Oh yeah, I remember that time with Ricky. I had found blood on one of his toys and kind of freaked out! lol I did find a canine here and an incisor there. lol

Keeping a puppy on leash in the house is actually a very good way to housetrain him. If he's tied to you, you can watch his every move and as soon as he starts to circle, or sniff the ground, squat or whatever his body language for peeing or pooping, you can scoop him up and out the door to do his business. It really works well, but you have to be consistent. There are a lot of threads on housetraining in the "Training Tips and Advice" section. Check out the web for crate training and leash training as well if you like.

I had Ricky wear a collar from the first day we got him, at 9 weeks and on a short leash in the kitchen for weeks. He was gated away from all the other rooms and only let out for very short periods of time with us watching his every single move. It's exhausting, but really the best way to prevent accidents. If he has the run of the house, it will be difficult to see and correct when he has his little accidents. We were not always all on the same page here at home (a hubby and 3 teens will do that ! ARGH ! ) so Ricky was 6 mths. old before he was 90% trustworthy. It can take a while!

There is so much going on in the first few days and weeks, isn't there? It sounds like he's a real sweetie though. Any new pics to share?


----------



## ChrisHavanese (Jan 29, 2009)

New pics are coming as soon as my sis gets to Florida! She is the best photographer, but once again only so much an iphone can do!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yay- another Fla hav! 
Boy, he sure is cute.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome Chris, Romeo & Chachi! Reading this thread reminds me of how much work a puppy can be. Yawn. *But oh so worth it!*

Check out the House breaking & Food threads on the forum. Very informative!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

chris, welcome to the forum. romeo looks just like my coco when when she was a pup, cute! judy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can try bell training, it worked great for us. Look for Poochiebells online and you'll find them or you can make your own. Use the same door every time you go out and the same word, hold Romeo's paw up to ring the bell and say "POTTY" or whatever your word is. He'll get the hint. Scooter was using them all the time within two weeks and then you'll hear him when he wants to go out.

If you don't want to leash him in the house at least gate off areas so he can't wander out of your site. I didn't do the leash inside but I'm home with him all day and just kept him right where I was. We had gates up for a long time to keep him in one area, still have a gate on the stairs and the basement door is kept closed. It's for his safety as well as housebreaking, they'll chew on ANYTHING!!! LOL


----------



## ChrisHavanese (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I may try the bell training. So you just put his paw up to the bell when you take him out? Hes been chewing and trying to eat woodchips lately! Any advice on that?


----------



## ChrisHavanese (Jan 29, 2009)

An update on Romeo he is doing well. Chachi keeps growling at him and like putting his mouth on his neck than Romeo will get on his stomach and they chase each other and jump on each other and try to hump each other. Is this normal? Sometimes I feel Chachi is trying to kill him the way he growls and looks like he is biting him but Romeo keeps wagging his tail? Anyway on with the pictures! Theres more but for some reason I am having trouble uploading them.

View attachment 20145


View attachment 20146


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Roméo is adorable


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the group!! Romeo is a cutie pie and I know you are going to enjoy this breed....and we love pictures.


----------



## ChrisHavanese (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, I cannot post photos for some reason but please visit this link! All pictures contain Chachi and/or Romeo. Chachi is our Maltese. and my sister is in I think one or two and my mom in one or two. Comments always welcome!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=211089&l=ad247&id=586355596


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Both of your furkids are adorable. I love Romeo's little head tilt...so cute!!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I love the pictures esp the one where both of them are under the same blanket. They are adorable and your sister is too!!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

sweater32 said:


> I love the pictures esp the one where both of them are under the same blanket. They are adorable and your sister is too!!!


Oh, I love that one too!!!! Welcome Chris and Congrats on your new little prince!!! And that Chachi is a little doll


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How adorable. You will love you little guy and enjoy him so much. The Maltese is a sweetie too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, Chris! Thank you for sharing those. Your two look like they'll have a great time together. You will find it very entertaining, as we have.


----------

